# Considering buying a pre-assembled kit! Any thoughts?



## aziza (Apr 25, 2006)

Hi everyone!! I would love to someday be a makeup artist. Everyone says practice but the stuff I have is nowhere near sufficient. I was thinking about buying the kit from this site during the summer ( I'm getting a huge refund check back during summer school
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ). I know RCMA is famous for their foundations and I've done a little bit of research on the MA who sells the kit. What do ya'll think? Is it a worthwhile investment for a semi-beginnner? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.camerareadycosmetics.com/...prod=MakeupKit


----------



## bellamia (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't say if it worth it or not. But I also heard they have great products (one of the best). If your able to purchase it without putting a dent in your pocket then buy it. Just let us know how everything is. I was thinking about buy the foundation & concealers I heard they are really camera friendly.


----------



## Glam Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

I actually bought the Camera Ready Kit and it's awesome!  The foundation palletes are great, the brushes, etc.  The only thing I didn't like in the kit was the brush cleaner (it smells like lysol), but I use the Japonesque brush cleaner anway.  Also, when I placed my order, I added a bottle of the foundation thinner, and that works great (you just put a drop on your application sponge and it thins the cream out for better application.

I hope this helps!


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Apr 26, 2006)

Wow!! That kit looks great, I want one although I don't need it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It seems to have everything you would need for starting out. You can always add more fun/fashion stuff later but in this you have all of the basics and that's a good price for all that.


----------



## aziza (Apr 26, 2006)

Thanks so much ladies!! I really want to get this...I don't think I'd have the patience to assemble my first one
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Glam Girl...how are the eyeshadows?


----------



## Glam Girl (Apr 26, 2006)

It's a nice pallette of eyeshadows to start off with.  You're definitely going to want to get more colors though.  There's like 8 blushes that work well for any skin color.

Just let me know if you have any more questions.


----------

